# Vidalia Onion Wine



## David04472 (Jun 19, 2010)

I was looking for an interesting wine to make a few months ago and came across a recipe for Onion wine. Laughing, I showed my wife ... her answer "Why Not". Ok, I just racked it for a second time. It has a very interesting flavor, but seems to need a complimentary sweetener. Question: Has anybody every made onion wine? Does anybody have an interesting sweetener (F-Pack) they would recommend? All recommendations appreciated


----------



## Mud (Jun 19, 2010)

I wonder if agave syrup would be a good compliment. Both onions and agave contain inulin as their primary sugar. So does burdock. Maybe you could make an f-pack from that.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 19, 2010)

I bet some good hot peppers like Julie makes would have been a good blend also.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 19, 2010)

There is a winery down in Summersville WV that makes Rump Wine. I didn't try it but my wife did when we were there a few years ago.


----------

